# Quit everything



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Its been about three days since my last smoke and my last klonopin. I've never been wholly dependant on klonopin (took one a few times a week), but it was starting to erase large portions of my memory. Kicking my smoking and my benzo habit at the same time should have driven me to the brink of insanity, but hasn't. I'm keeping myself occupied and somehow getting through this.

I'm also not planning on drinking any alcohol this weekend, or any other weekend. All of this is going to be really difficult for me. I'm thinking if I can go a month, i'll be set for life. Odds of this not working are 10 to 1. Worth a shot though.

I can see my failure now...two weekends from now I decide to have "a couple" drink and end up chain smoking and drinking all night. The next morning I feel like garbage and I pop a klonopin to kill the anxiety. Ahhh, i love this loop i'm in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it great that you're not going to drink/ smoke for the foreseeable future!

If nothing else you'll avoid lung cancer and liver failure.

Good luck sticking with your plan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

HAhaaaaaaa. I just failed. How do I know this? In my attempt to stay sober and smoke-free, a bunch of friends I haven't seen in a while have shown up to my house and there was lot of FREE DRINKS!

Don't get me wrong, i feel pretty good right now, but i'll make a note of waking up in the early morn' and tellin y'all about the tribulations and whatnot i'm going through in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

I feel mentally and physically ill. I am a perpetual self-sabotuer.


----------

